# Weak Roamio Remote RF Signal?



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Been a bit concerned about the RF strength on my Roamio remote since I got it in February. It works most of the time, but about 5 to 10% it flashes red, and the Roamio doesn't respond. Tivo sent me a replacement remote last week, and the new one is exactly the same. 

My Roamio is on a shelf near my TV, and not concealed behind doors. I normally use it about 10ft away from the Roamio. 

I've used RF Harmonys that I can basically use anywhere in my house with greater success rates.

Wondering if others are having sporadic issues, or if my Roamio might be defective? Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I had a Slide pro, first paired with my Xl4, then my Roamio. My Roamio remote was first paired with my Roamio, and then paired with my Mini with the Slide dongle. 

Both remotes were then acting like that until I did a global reset* on the remotes and re-paired them. Since then, they have both stayed in RF mode, I haven't seen them drop out of it once.

There's of course the chance that you have some sort of interference on the particular RF band the Tivo uses. If my method doesn't do it, you could always either power off every other device and see if that changes things, or even try the tivo at another site.

*which clears ALL programming from the remote, of course! Hold down tivo+power till the remote blinks red, thumbs down 3 times, and then hit enter.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

FitzAusTex said:


> Been a bit concerned about the RF strength on my Roamio remote since I got it in February. It works most of the time, but about 5 to 10% it flashes red, and the Roamio doesn't respond. Tivo sent me a replacement remote last week, and the new one is exactly the same.
> 
> My Roamio is on a shelf near my TV, and not concealed behind doors. I normally use it about 10ft away from the Roamio.
> 
> ...


You already saw my post in a similar thread, over here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10128197#post10128197

You can always set the remote to IR-only, or manually set the IR/RF address designations.

Many don't know that both IR & RF can be manually set, with Roamios, and needs to be set on both the remotes and the TiVos.

Setting one, and not the other, tends to make matters much worse, should the remote ever fallback to IR (for TiVo communication), and all remotes and TiVos are still set to the factory default of "0".

"0" address on the TiVo means accept ALL IR commands from all remotes (no matter what address the remotes are set to), while zero on the remote will allow that remote to control all TiVos, even if the TiVos have an assigned address, other than "0".

There's a few threads around with better instructions that what TiVo gives.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

lgnad said:


> I had a Slide pro, first paired with my Xl4, then my Roamio. My Roamio remote was first paired with my Roamio, and then paired with my Mini with the Slide dongle.
> 
> Both remotes were then acting like that until I did a global reset* on the remotes and re-paired them. Since then, they have both stayed in RF mode, I haven't seen them drop out of it once.
> 
> ...


I'll try the global reset. Thanks for the info. I probably wasn't clear in my original question, though. Was trying to get a feel about how strong the RF signal from the Roamio remote generally is. I don't expect it to work from my mailbox on the street, but was hoping that I'd have the ability to use it pretty much anywhere in my family room and kitchen (open floor plan). I wirelessly split the Tivo signal to my bedroom (one wall away), and it is really hit or miss through that wall, so I have to use my RF Harmony in the bedroom (which has no problem through that wall).


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> You already saw my post in a similar thread, over here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10128197#post10128197
> 
> You can always set the remote to IR-only, or manually set the IR/RF address designations.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info about manually setting the address. After I try the global reset, I'd like to try this. Hopefully I can locate info on how to manually set the address.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

So tried different addresses, and no difference. 

Does anyone use their remote in another room? Still trying to get a feel from folks what the consistent range of the RF actually is. Was hoping to be able to use in bedroom through one wall, but having enough issues 10 ft away in same room. Seems that even my leg can interfere with the RF signal. Two remotes act same way. Tivo is offering to replace the Roamio, but hesitant to go through that process if this is just how it is for everyone. 

Yesterday I turned off every device in my house in an attempt to isolate/remove any interference, and nothing helped. 

Would love it if folks would provide their assessment of their own RF satisfaction.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I can use my remote like 30+ feet away in RF mode, about as far as I can go and still see part of the screen of my tv to see that it is working. At that point, I do not have a direct line between the remote and the Roamio, there is one wall blocking. If I put the remote behind my back at that distance, then it gets hit and miss.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anybody tried non-rechargeable Lithium batteries, and noticed any significant differences (besides longer life)?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I thought I read something about a connection on the TiVo's main board being a little loose and reseating helped a similar issue?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Has anybody tried non-rechargeable Lithium batteries, and noticed any significant differences (besides longer life)?


I used them for awhile. There was zero difference in performance when compared to using my Eneloop rechargeable batteries. But also my TiVo RF remotes all get 30+ feet of range. I have five Slide Pro remotes setup along with one of the original Roamio RF remotes. They all have excellent range for me in my single level condo. Even with the signal going through a brick firewall and several layers of drywall.


----------



## Slick1983 (Mar 26, 2016)

My new Roamio remote seems incredibly weak! I placed the Tivo in the same spot as my other DVR (Motorola), which had always worked fine. I have found that the TiVo worked fine by holding the remote +-1° to the Roamio. Unfortunately, I sit a few degrees to the left plus I use my left hand. I am learning contortions that will put the remote in perfect alignment. Other solutions might be sitting the TiVo at an angle, using a combination of mirrors...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Slick1983 said:


> My new Roamio remote seems incredibly weak! I placed the Tivo in the same spot as my other DVR (Motorola), which had always worked fine. I have found that the TiVo worked fine by holding the remote +-1° to the Roamio. Unfortunately, I sit a few degrees to the left plus I use my left hand. I am learning contortions that will put the remote in perfect alignment. Other solutions might be sitting the TiVo at an angle, using a combination of mirrors...


Why not use RF mode? That is what this thread is about. Or maybe you feel the rf mode is worse than your old remote.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

It seems I have to do a Global Reset (as described in post #2) of my remote after any TiVo restart (such as during a software update). Otherwise it goes into a funky state exactly as described in the original post. It will work from 25 ft away behind a wall, but will revert to red light (IR mode) at some angles not aimed at the TiVo, when held just 10 ft directly in front of it.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I just started having this same problem with my 3 month old OTA unit and RF remote. We had a power outage last week due to a thunderstorm and the remote has been flakey ever since. I will try steps in post #2. Thank you.

Edit: New batteries did not help.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

Steps listed in post #2 worked like a charm. Thanks all!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> It seems I have to do a Global Reset (as described in post #2) of my remote after any TiVo restart (such as during a software update). Otherwise it goes into a funky state exactly as described in the original post. It will work from 25 ft away behind a wall, but will revert to red light (IR mode) at some angles not aimed at the TiVo, when held just 10 ft directly in front of it.


Continues as above. Worked perfectly for weeks, then had to do global reset after TiVo restart to update software to 20.6.1.RC14 today. Not cool, TiVo!

It would be less irritating if the pairing would just fail completely, rather than this funky state where RF works most of the time but fails randomly other times (depending on angle remote is held, etc.).


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

FitzAusTex said:


> Been a bit concerned about the RF strength on my Roamio remote since I got it in February. It works most of the time, but about 5 to 10% it flashes red, and the Roamio doesn't respond. Tivo sent me a replacement remote last week, and the new one is exactly the same.
> 
> My Roamio is on a shelf near my TV, and not concealed behind doors. I normally use it about 10ft away from the Roamio.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned in another thread, I have a Mini that would exhibit those symptoms if I placed the Mini behind a cabinet or behind the TV. Out in the open, it's been fine.

You might play around with placement (if possible).

RF signals can be blocked or interfered with. If the problem is intermittent, explore what else is on when the problem occurs. Could even be the TV or other electronics.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

There MUST be a bad batch of Roamios out there. I have one. RF sucks on mine. I've turned off every powered object in my house except the Roamio (including TV, router, AC, fridge, literally everything) and RF is still seriously spotty. Moving the remote one or two degrees can make it work. Two degrees back, or in some other random, yet generally pointed-at-Roamio direction and no good. It's so bad that many times throughout the day the Roamio misinterprets button pushes - pressing Guide may result in Tivo or fast forward. Been dealing with this since February 2014, and it seriously ruins what would be an excellent experience. I have 4 Roamio remotes including an RF Slide, and same for all. The Slide came with the RF dongle which works perfectly, but the Roamio will only recognize the dongle 5% of the time. I'd like to break the internal RF, which would hopefully force the Roamio to recognize the dongle 100% of the time. That's how bad the situation is. 

Anyone know if it is possible to break/disconnect the internal RF, and where it is? In a perfect world I'd like to not break the IR receiver.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I remember reading reports that some of the people having issues with the RF remote opened up their TiVo and saw that the wire and plug for it wasn't completely connected and once they firmly seated it in, the issues went away.


----------

